# Retribution



## irontime (Sep 19, 2003)

Allright, I've finally figured out a title and it's about time to start up another log and get back into it again.

Me and the girlfriend did our first workout together yesturday and it went pretty good. I will admit that it was a bit harder for me to get into the weights as she is not into them that much (hopefully attitude will change) but she is more determined to get a 6 pack on her abs and that will really help push me for it too. 

So yesturday pulled off some chest (dumbell press isn't what it should be, better get my ass back into gear) and we did half an hour each on the cross trainer then some abs. And most importantly NO BEER. Damn did that ever suck


----------



## irontime (Sep 23, 2003)

I can tell already that I'm going to have a tough time keeping up with my journal due to lack of computer opportunities.

 Ah well, for the last few days I did pretty good, Me and the girlfriend have been doing a lot of cardio and we decided that I would just go to the gym an hour earlier than her and do weights so that we could hit cardio when she gets there. I'm going to see what I can pull off with dumbell press tonight. Hoping for the 115 lbs.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by irontime *_
> Me and the girlfriend have been doing a lot of cardio




   I'll bet you have.


----------



## irontime (Sep 24, 2003)

ya that too 

Well yesturday felt great, I'm not that far behind on dumbell press as I thought. Pulled off 4 reps with the 115's before the spotter had to help so that wasn't too bad. It felt a little bit too good to be in the gym again and lifting weights that I went a little overboard, after a full chest workout I felt like doing back, then I wanted a pump in my biceps so I did a little of that. While I was at it I decided to get a bit in the tri's as well, I put 225 on the bar and did close grip bench for tri's, but I was so burnt out that by the fourth rep I was barely able to get it off my chest and on to the the safety bar half way up  At least I made it to there, otherwise I would of had to call out for help.

After that the girlfriend showed up and we did half an hour on the cross trainer. I'm really starting to like that thing.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 24, 2003)

hmmm, starting to wonder about ya and this cross trainer thing. are you getting addicted to cardio?  

I've been slacking on the journaling as well, but it's all in my trusty little notebook I take to the gym. Just have to remember to bring it into work here to update it. I'm starting a new journal soon to.


----------



## irontime (Sep 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> hmmm, starting to wonder about ya and this cross trainer thing. are you getting addicted to cardio?


 Damn, wouldn't that make life easier. 
It's actually a pretty nice machine to be on, one of the better one's they have actually. I tried the stairmasters they got here, they look all shiny and new, but the fricken bounce that it gives your knees is horrible. So I'll probably stick to the cross trainers.

So when's the new journal comming in? Now you gotta look for another cool name, I hate doing that.


----------



## irontime (Sep 26, 2003)

Had a nice arm day yesturday. I can still curl the 70's on dumbells. Can only pull off two decent ones though.  Ah well, not too shabby I guess. I'm trying to get skull crushers back into my routine but I'm a bit leary as they gave me tendanitous in the elbow before but I think that was because I was using too much weight. So now I just use 125 and do 5 sets of 8. It's a little sore in the elbows but not too shabby.

Later the honey showed up and used the machines again. It was kinda a piss me off as some fat bitch came up to me at the 20 minute mark and asked me if I would be done soon. I said in 10 minutes and she started in that she had the machine booked for 5:45.  "Well I signed it in at 5:30 so what's the big deal?" 
"Well you have to have an arrow going down for how long you're going to use it." 
So I look at the other five EMPTY machines and ask her "what's wrong with those ones? Does this one taste better or something?"

So she got a bit bitchy and went off on the rules, so I shrugged (she works there after all and I don't want to piss her off too much) and said fine. Went to the next machine and asked if she was happy. I could tell that she was a bit choked at my attitude, not wiping the machine down on purpose probably didn't help much either.


----------



## irontime (Oct 2, 2003)

I'm having a tought time keeping up with this damn thing. The library is closed on the weekends and then I had to go out of town for a few days to work, so I'm not even exactly sure what I did since I last posted.  I'm pretty sure I did some arms and cardio or something like that. I'll try to keep posted more.

I'm really gonna have to crack down hard on not drinking, the gf said I was doing good for a while but after slacking for a few days the stomach is starting to show it


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 2, 2003)

pppsssttt .... can you hear me now?


----------



## irontime (Oct 3, 2003)

Let me guess, you're laughing at the 'me not drinking thing' right?......can't say I blame ya 

But seriously I'm going to start a 'no beer' diet. I'm damn near 230 lbs  That's about 20 pounds heavier than I was this time last year when my stomach looked good. I'm going to start eating more salads too. I just hope that rye and coke isn't too fattening. 

I'm posting before the workout as the library closes in half an hour but it is a chest and back day today. Definitely doing cardio and abs too. I don't think I'll move up on dumbell press, I'll just try for 5 sets of 8 with the 100's  Or I may jump, have't decided yet. I also started back on my fat burners today,  damn do I need them


----------



## irontime (Oct 4, 2003)

Had a pretty decent chest and back workout yesterday, did the traps too, and yes I hit the cardio, god damn beer 

Arm day today, going to see if I can curl the 65 lb dumbells when I'm sitting down. I was able to pull off a couple earlier in the summer so shouldn't be a problem. And yes more cardio


----------



## irontime (Oct 7, 2003)

Whoohoo  dropped a couple of pounds, kinda missing the beer but I'll get over it............the way one gets over not breathing


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 7, 2003)

roflmao, 

looks like your getting a routine down and at the same time getting to work out with your gf. 

Now stop whinning and just do it, no more beer for a few weeks. lmao


----------



## irontime (Oct 7, 2003)

I'll do it, but I'm going to keep whining about it 

Kinda kicked my own ass today. I got so hooked on this one damn videa game that I completely lost track of time and only had about 20 minutes to do some shoulders before the gf showed up.  Ah well, did shoulders and cardio. Nothing special about weight cause I was in a rush.


----------



## irontime (Oct 9, 2003)

Down to 225, kinda hoping it won't come back on the weekend. Gotta love mom's cooking 

Nothing special today, did some chest but a little sore from work yesturday so I didn't do any real heavy weight. After some cardio and abs. Won't get the chance to post till after the holiday, have a good weekend


----------



## irontime (Oct 14, 2003)

Well gained the weight back  
Having one holiday dinner was bad enough, but having three of them tends to get to a guy 

I wasn't lazy all weekend though. Me and the honey did go to the gym twice, had a great arm workout, I can curl the 70 lb dumbells 3 times with good form so that's nice, and we did cardio both times. I'd hate to see what I would've gained if I didn't hit the gym on the weekend  Also starting to play hockey during the lunch time  It works up a good sweat so it should help.


----------



## irontime (Oct 25, 2003)

Well have a bit to catch up on, I didn't take this whole time off, I did do some cardio, but I was really sick for a few days and I also pissed off for work for a few, so basically today was the first day back at weights. Not very good, After 8 reps of 225 on bench I had to quit, It's feeling really heavy, did some cardio, nothing special there, but I did drop a few pounds  I think it's because I was sick


----------



## irontime (Nov 3, 2003)

I've decided to worry more about the shape of my muscles for now instead of growth. Not sure if I'm on the right track or not, but for chest today instead of going really heavy and then dropping in half I picked a weight that I'm pretty comfortable with and I do 3 sets of 10 reps and 3 different exercises for body part.

Also did cardio and abs.


----------



## irontime (Nov 9, 2003)

Well back at the old gym today, me and the honey came up to visit her family and I used the gym as an excuse to get out. Its pretty nice being back at this gym, I know it only has about half of the stuff that the gym I'm using now has, but I like it a lot better. It's all to myself, my own music, and I'm probably the biggest guy that goes in there. The college that I go to now has huge steroid freaks. Anyways, did a bit of everything today. I kinda want to look pumped when I go to the bar I used to work at tonight


----------

